# Bolos and Kris



## arnisandyz (Nov 25, 2003)

I reccently purchased a couple bolos made in the Philippines.  Only $20 - great for gardening around the house. (They are probably not more than $5 in the Philippines though!)

http://www.reflectionsofasia.com/bolo.htm

They also had some nice Kris swords.
http://www.reflectionsofasia.com/kris.htm


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool .. Had an uncle who sent me some kris daggers, and a couple of kris swords from the PI, now he says it's too much of a hassle to send anymore, bummer


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 28, 2003)

What was the shipping and handling, and how long did it take to get to the US?

Mark


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 28, 2003)

Shipping was around $10 but  I ordered 2 bolos and my wife ordered a bunch of other stuff, so I'm not sure how much shipping is per knife.  It didn't take long, but if they don't have it in stock (already in the US)  it could take a while before they get some from the Philippines.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks for the info

Now I know what to ask for for Christmas

Mark


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 6, 2004)

do you guys know how much a kris sword would cost in the philippines?!  approximate?!  (in pesos)

my auntie was saying that it could go up to 20,000pesos for a nice battle ready kris sword.   i thought it would be really cheap there in the phil. but i was quite surprised when she told me this.  perhaps they were asking in the wrong place.


----------

